

Ask HN: Why does Apple make my enter my password when downloading free apps? - sciguy77


======
digikata
Once you've downloaded an app under an Apple ID, that app is marked as
downloadable under other devices signed into that ID. Whatever cloud data is
associated with that app is sometimes also downloaded with that app on other
IOS devices with the same account. In general, this is a convenience win.

So the password entry in this case is not so much an authorization to put the
app on the device, but more permission to associate the app and possible data
sync with the ID.

I know this because as a parent managing multiple kids IOS devices, I elected
to manage family IOS devices all under one ID for simplicity. With the recent
IOS 7 update and increased automated cloud syncing with various apps
(including the default Apple apps), this has become a more difficult
configuration to manage. There are more options to have to check, and I'm
still not sure there are options in enough places to manage the kids devices
as I did pre-IOS 7. It ends up be a subtle push to setup separate IDs for each
individual.

~~~
tehwebguy
That sounds like a likely reason to me.

------
evolve2k
Consumer conditioning, it eliminates a psychological barrier to getting paid
apps. If normally you download free apps and then one time you get a paid app
and you have to enter a password then it makes you think twice and increases
the risk you'll reassess and stop the sale. The way it is now the habits
involved in getting paid or free apps are the same. It's apple simplifying
things for you mentally even though it takes more of your time.

------
nsp
It's at least partially because apple doesn't prompt for a password on in app
purchases for 20(ish) minutes

------
SSH007
Speculating here, but probably data collection, usage tracking. App makers
probably want to send you updates/emails on why you should buy the pro version
of the app etc, but I think your question might have be rhetorical.

~~~
tehwebguy
> Speculating here, but probably data collection, usage tracking.

Apple gets all of that data whether they require your password again or not.

> App makers probably want to send you updates/emails on why you should buy
> the pro version of the app etc, but I think your question might have be
> rhetorical.

App makers don't get any of that data from Apple, they have to request it on
their own if they want it.

